# A Knitting Group in the Venice, Fl area?



## springdh (Feb 26, 2012)

We just purchased a home in the Venice/Sarasota area and I would love to find a knitting group which I could join. "Are you out there " :sm07:


----------



## Kathy2k (Apr 15, 2013)

I'll check with my sister..she lives in Naples Florida but has a friend who has a knit shop in Sarasota....I'll ask her for the shop name and contact info for the owner.


----------



## springdh (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank you, Kathy2k!

Any news about nearby store / casual knitting group is appreciated. Thank you! :sm01:


----------



## Mariles (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm in Venice and there are groups here. The Good Yarn on the Trail has a group that meets at the store and also there is a church group I know in Venice. I live in a resort park and we have one here so when your settled you'll find one.


----------



## Lois Lane (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm new to Naples, FL and would also like to find a group of knitters. Any ideas there?


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

My mom lives in Venice & I'd love to meet some KP'ers when Hubby & I come to visit. I'll ask Mom if she is interested in a knitting group too. Thanks for the info on the yarn shop in Sarasota. I haven't been to that one, but will now that I know about it!


----------



## BonitaBuckeye (Apr 5, 2014)

Lois Lane said:


> I'm new to Naples, FL and would also like to find a group of knitters. Any ideas there?


Hi Lois! I live in Bonita Springs and would love to find a group of knitters also. I know there is one at Knitting with Nancy but she is on the East Trail which is quite a distance and to be honest I don't care for her shop ... very unfriendly! Maybe we can start a group or join a group!


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Lois Lane said:


> I'm new to Naples, FL and would also like to find a group of knitters. Any ideas there?


There is a really nice shop on Tamiami Trail ( rt 41) in Naples called Knitting With Nancy. Friendly personnel, lots of yarn at all price points, and on Wed mornings 9-11:00 a social knitting time. You might try going and seeing if any knitters woukd like to form a group or just go with that group each week. When I am there in the winter I hit that shop a few times.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

BonitaBuckeye said:


> Hi Lois! I live in Bonita Springs and would love to find a group of knitters also. I know there is one at Knitting with Nancy but she is on the East Trail which is quite a distance and to be honest I don't care for her shop ... very unfriendly! Maybe we can start a group or join a group!


It always interests me how differently we each perceive something. I have found the shop friendly. Dealt with someone named Nina who actually went around helping to select yarns for my various projects and even showed me her project on two circulars, a way to knit of which I am a big fan now. Sorry you came away feeling differently. But you are right it is also quite a distance from where you are.


----------



## CarlySueP (Mar 11, 2016)

Welcome from Eustis, Florida! Sounds like you will find your group. I have not found one here locally, so I started a Stitchers Circle myself. Alas, I am the only knitter so far. KP is a big help to me!


----------



## mmpaladino (Feb 22, 2015)

Lived in Punta Gorda for 4 years. Am now back in Rockford, Il so I can't join you. The yarn shop in Sarasota is amazing for knitting, crocheting and needlepoint. Miss that shop alot. It is called A Good Yarn and located on highway 41.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

I visited a friend in that area last year - there were two knitting shops within reasonable distance. Look them up and see what they have to offer . . .


----------



## nellie47 (Nov 27, 2011)

There is a nice yarn store 1 street over from the center of town and I believe she does knitting groups.I think there are also 2 church groups that knit for charity.They have a wonderful Adult Center that always has something going on. You will love living there.Sunset on the Jetty are spectacular


----------



## Kathy2k (Apr 15, 2013)

Sorry it took me so long to get back to you but my sister has been busy! the Sarasota yarn shop is "A Good Yarn" and the owner's name is Susan Post. She is originally from Youngstown, Ohio and is friends with my sister Laureen who lives part time in Youngstown and part time in Naples, Florida. I'm sure she'll know of some local knitting groups or maybe even has "bring your knitting" times/days at her shop.


----------



## Knitter Betty (May 21, 2011)

The Knit Wits in Punta Gorda has closed it's doors. Too bad. A Good Yarn is a friendly shop. There are many small groups around the area.


----------



## BonitaBuckeye (Apr 5, 2014)

Kathy2k said:


> Sorry it took me so long to get back to you but my sister has been busy! the Sarasota yarn shop is "A Good Yarn" and the owner's name is Susan Post. She is originally from Youngstown, Ohio and is friends with my sister Laureen who lives part time in Youngstown and part time in Naples, Florida. I'm sure she'll know of some local knitting groups or maybe even has "bring your knitting" times/days at her shop.


Hi Kathy2k! Lois Lane and I met for lunch yesterday and we decided we would start a knitting group. Does your sister Laureen come to Naples for Season ... maybe she would like to join us? Is she a Buckeye? We have a wonderful Naples Buckeye club here which is very active. Lois and I may plan an outing to Sarasota to check out A Good Yarn.


----------

